# Hello Froggy lovers.. I found a Frog



## earthmother (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, 2 actually.

Hello!
I thought you'd like to see the Frogs that have recently come to visit. And maybe tell me what they are.
I knew you would.  Thanks.

I have another question; What frog makes a sound like a dripping tap. Because I think we have a pond full of its tadpoles.


----------



## instar (Mar 31, 2005)

George looks like litoria chloris to me (red eye treefrog). could be fallax though by the middle pic, dam,n hard to tell from pics.
top pic looks like cearulea though (common GTF) How lucky to have these nice critters local to you, I must come visit!


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Mar 31, 2005)

im with instar.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 31, 2005)

No idea (as i know nothin about frogs) but GREAT PICS! love that third one!


----------



## Dicco (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice pic EM, got any pics of those taddies?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 31, 2005)

The top pic is a L. cearulea, and the other two shots look like they would either be a L. chloris or L. gracilenta. My moneys on gracilenta!
-Henry


----------



## tourett (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah. What those guys said.
Tourett


----------



## earthmother (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha Tourett, you're so clever.
Pugsley, that was such a fluke. But I like how you can see his nose shape and eyes again and again.lol.
Yes Inny, many more froggies! Come and see!!! and Ash and others, you're invited. 

So the big one is a normal green tree frog? I didn't know they had spots!

The one you described as 'gracilenta' Henry. Are they called Delicates?
This was very small, probably about 3cms. And it looked like a leaf on the window.

Hey Dicco, I'll take a pic of the tadpoles, Can you tell from a tadpole what they will be?


----------



## instar (Mar 31, 2005)

Yup Em gracilenta are call delicates or daintys, if it was that small it prolly was, very cute lil frogggy!


----------



## Dicco (Mar 31, 2005)

> Hey Dicco, I'll take a pic of the tadpoles, Can you tell from a tadpole what they will be?


You can't be 100% sure but you can take an educated guess.


----------



## Scott (Mar 31, 2005)

The top is pic is a normal GTF (L. caerulea) but George is a bit hard to tell from those pics. If the skin over the ear is granular it is a Dainty (L. gracilenta) or if the skin is smooth it is a RETF (L. chloris)

As for tadpoles, Marion Anstis has put out a great book called Tadpoles of South-Eastern Australiawith keys to identify tadpoles. 
I would guess the tap dripping noise belongs to the striped marsh frog (Limnodynastes peronii) which is still common on the east coast.

Nice pics too.


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 31, 2005)

Try this page. The Pobblebonk sounds 'drippy', don't know the locality though.

http://www.bhtafe.edu.au/CIS/asfe/mod13u4/newfrogs/Newfrogs.htm


----------



## ether (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like the top one is eyeing some tucker!!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 31, 2005)

pobblebonk does sound drippy..i wish my gtf's sounded as cute as those ones though,lol
baz


----------



## trader (Mar 31, 2005)

Earthmother you are soooo lucky to find those in your garden/yard!!!  they are so beautiful!

While having lunch with Daavid during the day today I asked him about your question re: the dripping tap..he said 'Pobblebonk...' :wink: 

Snakeman, don't you like the sound of your GTF's?  Even though it is usually about 4 or 5AM when they begin to croak, it puts a smile on my face..

Cheers, Judy


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 31, 2005)

i dont mind the noise as ive been around it for a long time,but its funny when i get a visitor,,ive seem some strange reactions to it,,and not in the morning but usually when the voices in the lounge are getting louder, or the music is on (they seem to like spiderbait) the guys seem to want to join in,,,,but its not a pretty noise thats for sure


----------



## Hickson (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought _fallax_ at first too (I've seen them in your area), but I have to admit that it is most likely _gracilenta_.



Hix


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 31, 2005)

ssssnakeman said:


> i wish my gtf's sounded as cute as those ones though,lol
> baz



I love the sound of my Green Tree Frog. The strangest things set him off, like filling the cats plastic bowl up with cat bikkies, and sawing wood. He loves to sing along to music too. Hehe

When I first got him, the sound used to bother me, as I didn't realise it was him for a long time and was searching everywhere for the source, naturally he shut up when I came near.


----------



## instar (Mar 31, 2005)

LOl, mine wont shutup if i play music either, sometimes annoying but i love em!


----------



## indicus (Mar 31, 2005)

Great stuff, heaps of caracter....i'll go for L. chloris, the moeve? colour on the inner legs, have never seen a L gracilenta with it...may be just the photo...Pobblebonk, is not a bad guess...it's good to see you have a healthy population around your yard.


----------



## insectovor (Apr 1, 2005)

Top photo is L.Caerelua and other photos are L.chloris 100% sure.


----------



## beknluke (Apr 1, 2005)

I would say that the middle pic at least is a Dainty Green Tree Frog 
The bottom could be chloris though - the eyes look a bit too red for grac. 
Bex


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

I wish i had green tree frogs near my place. The closest i'll get to a green tree frog here is a very ill french arborist.......lol


----------

